# MiniDLNA



## balanga (Feb 23, 2018)

Has anyone set up MiniDLNA on FreeBSD?

I have it working but am looking for some advice in sorting out media. Are there any useful guides worth looking at?

I understand that media should be loaded from /media but I'm not sure if media should be copied there or can that be a mount point for media located elsewhere?


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes I have it running, been using it for years.  Its really easy to set up; probably the easiest thing I ever set up.  Your media can come from any mounted folder. And if you want to temporarily turn off a folder then just comment it out.  As an example; and that is not my drive:


```
#media_dir=A,/storagedisk4/music
media_dir=A,/storagedisk4/music/Dance
#media_dir=A,/storagedisk4/music/Disco
media_dir=A,/storagedisk4/music/Country
#media_dir=A,/storagedisk4/music/Blues
#media_dir=A,/storagedisk4/music/PopRock
media_dir=P,/storagedisk4/pictures
media_dir=V,/storagedisk4/videos
```


----------

